

Ask HN: Career Decisions - throwaway-moron

My situation is basically this:<p><i></i>X Months:<i></i><p>The company I work was acquired and we were promised autonomy, nothing would change, etc. verbally.<p><i></i>X+6 Months:<i></i><p>About YY people were laid off as part of a cost cutting&#x2F;restructuring measure. They are being replaced with cheaper people on the opposite coast in &quot;small town&quot; america. I don&#x27;t want to live there. I know that already.<p>I read this as the accountants at the acquirer are squeezing our budgets and decided I&#x27;d send out resumes. I wrote a quick code sample in Python&#x2F;Flask because I was curious if I&#x27;d like Flask and tossed it on a completely uncurated Github [its jut random stuff I&#x27;ve reported issues on&#x2F;messed with].<p><i></i>X+7 Months:<i></i>
My boss, the CTO, is a good guy and I think he is trustworthy.<p>There is a critical part of the infrastructure I &quot;own&quot;. He brought up hiring someone to work on it awhile back and I asked him whatever happened with that and he said he had put it off because he was busy. I hinted he might want to look.<p>He asked me why. Being the honest idiot I am, I told him I had a couple interviews and the whole lay off thing makes me uncomfortable.<p>He told me he valued having me around and he&#x27;d find the budget to match whatever offer I got on the interviews I&#x27;d scheduled if I didn&#x27;t send out any more resumes.<p>I think if I took the offer...it is too much like using your ex girlfriend to make your current girlfriend jealous and more pliable. I think it&#x27;d damage the relationship enough that it would be a short term win for me but ultimately I&#x27;d end up unemployed [at least temporarily] whenever the first budget cut hit the IT department.<p>So what does HN think I should do in this situation?<p>Thanks :)
======
troygoode
Money isn't the reason you're looking to leave, so don't make money the reason
you stay.

~~~
throwaway-moron
You are right. I think it is just I feel guilty.

Thanks.

